

Google Password Generator in the Works - Garbage
https://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/google-password-generator-works-021712

======
ramblerman
I use lastpass for this purpose.

Whilst their was a time I was happy to get all my data under one provider,
google being the top contender, the privacy issues have forced me to revisit
that issue.

